# [Solved] Hilfe bei der Übersetzung von Debian nach Gentoo

## trikolon

Hallo Forum,

ich möchte meinen Server von Debian (Lenny) auf Gentoo umstellen. Das sollte ansich kein Problem sein. Allerdings bin ich ziemlich ungeübt was die Netzwerkconfig, vorallem seit baselayout2 da ist, angeht. Evtl könnte mit da jemand ein wenig unter die Arme greifen.

Hier meine Debian Config:

```

auto lo

iface lo inet loopback

# The primary network interface

allow-hotplug eth0

iface eth0 inet static

     up ifconfig eth0 promisc up

# intern is the interface to the internal lan

auto xenbrI

iface xenbrI inet static

        address 192.168.0.1

        netmask 255.255.255.0

        network 192.168.0.0

        broadcast 192.168.0.255

        gateway 192.168.0.10

        dns-nameservers 127.0.0.1

        bridge_ports eth0

        bridge_fd 1

        bridge_stp off

        bridge_hello 1

        post-up ethtool -K xenbrI tx off

# eth1 -> extern

allow-hotplug eth1

iface eth1 inet static

        up ifconfig eth1 0.0.0.0 promisc up

auto xenbrE

iface xenbrE inet manual

        bridge_ports eth1

        bridge_fd 1

        bridge_stp off

        bridge_hello 1

        post-up ethtool -K xenbrE tx off

# dmz

auto xenbrD

iface xenbrD inet manual

        pre-up brctl addbr xenbrD

        up ifconfig xenbrD 0.0.0.0 promisc up

        bridge_fd 1

        bridge_stp off

        bridge_hello 1

        post-up ethtool -K xenbrD tx off

        down ifconfig xenbrD down

        post-down brctl delbr xenbrD

```

Danke im Voraus

Gruß Ben

edit:

so habe ich es nun gelöst, evtl hilft es ja mal jemanden:

```

config_eth0=("null")

config_eth1=("null")

bridge_xenbrI="eth0"

RC_NEED_xenbrI="net.eth0"

config_xenbrI=("192.168.0.1/24")

routes_xenbrI=("default via 192.168.0.10")

dns_servers_xenbrI=("127.0.0.1")

brctl_xenbrI=( "setfd 1" "stp off" "sethello 1")

bridge_xenbrE="eth1"

RC_NEED_xenbrE="net.eth1"

config_xenbrI=("null")

brctl_xenbrE=( "setfd 1" "stp off" "sethello 1")

bridge_xenbrD=""

config_xenbrD=("null")

brctl_xenbrE=( "setfd 1" "stp off" "sethello 1")

```

----------

